#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Codes within is-95 cdma,wireless and mobile communication,pdf

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

A CDMA system is based around Direct Sequence Spread Spectrum  techniques. Here the function of the system revolves around the use of  the orthogonal chip or spreading codes.





  Similar Threads: Features of cdma one,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Is-95, the cdma one,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf Capacity of CDMA with Multiple Cells,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Capacity of Cellular CDMA,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Code division multiple access (CDMA),wireless and mobile communication,pdf

----------

